# El Dorado, Mahis vom Ufer!



## nostradamus (26. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank, für diesen mega genialen Bericht! 

Danke
mario


----------



## Krallblei (26. Januar 2019)

Salt!

Zucker der Bericht!
Danke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht Olaf, da bekommt man sofort Reisefieber.

Danke.


----------



## Wurmbaader (26. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für den super Bericht.
Da kommt man ins Träumen.


----------



## Salt (26. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank Leute....aber nicht träumen Jungs, umsetzen!


----------



## Krallblei (26. Januar 2019)

Schon geile Viecher. Kenn sie ja vom Festland. In Massen. Allerdings bei uns ist die Brut mit unter einem Kilo. Und wie du schreibst Schönwetterfische. Und lecker sind sie dazu!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (27. Januar 2019)

Ola, Daumen hoch, erstklassiger Bericht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2019)

Danke dir vielmals für die Farbe an einem tristen Wintertag! Das wäre schon auch mal ein Erlebnis wert. Vielleicht kommen wir ja irgendwann mal zusammen dazu  

Bei mir gibt es, wie Benni schon sagte, leider nur die Kinderstube. Es gibt auch große, aber die Offshore und sind mir noch nie begegnet.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals für die Farbe an einem tristen Wintertag! Das wäre schon auch mal ein Erlebnis wert. Vielleicht kommen wir ja irgendwann mal zusammen dazu
> 
> Bei mir gibt es, wie Benni schon sagte, leider nur die Kinderstube. Es gibt auch große, aber die Offshore und sind mir noch nie begegnet.



Bei den kleinen habe ich übrigens festgestellt, dass die am besten beißen wenn die Sonne knallt und das Meer Spiegelglatt ist. Das ist so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen habe ich übrigens festgestellt, dass die am besten beißen wenn die Sonne knallt und das Meer Spiegelglatt ist. Das ist so meine Erfahrung.


Ihr hattet die ja unter Treibgut glaube ich, da mag das gut passen. 
Bei meiner Angelei war es bis jetzt immer so, dass es bei Ententeich eher schwierig war.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. Januar 2019)

Hi, erstmal toller Bericht!
Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, wie schlägt man denn so einen großen hochrückigen Fisch eigentlich ab?


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2019)

So wie andere Fische auch und dann Kehlschnitt für schnelles Ausbluten


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. Januar 2019)

Stell mir das als Forellenangler halt recht schwer vor da kräftig und gezielt zu treffen bei der Größe und Form...


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Januar 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Stell mir das als Forellenangler halt recht schwer vor da kräftig und gezielt zu treffen bei der Größe und Form...


Da gibt es einen Kiemenschnitt und der Fisch blutet sauber aus, ist schNell tot und du Fleisch Qualität bleibt hoch weil das Blut sich nicht im Fisch sammelt.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Danke sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. Januar 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen Kiemenschnitt und der Fisch blutet sauber aus, ist schNell tot und du Fleisch Qualität bleibt hoch weil das Blut sich nicht im Fisch sammelt.


Ja, ich zweifle ja gar nicht an der Waidgerechtigkeit der Methode, sie läuft laut Autor ja genauso ab wie bei z.B. Forellen etc., nur fände ich das glaube ich sehr schwierig bei einem hochrückigen Kraftpaket dieser Größenordnung, da ich halt nur Salmoniden gewöhnt bin.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Januar 2019)

Zumal ein Mahi absolut elektrisiert ist und man ihn quasi nicht zu fassen bekommt


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Zumal ein Mahi absolut elektrisiert ist und man ihn quasi nicht zu fassen bekommt


Ja eben das Gezappel kombiniert mit der Größe und Form meine ich ja


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2019)

Die sind erstaunlich ruhig, wenn man sie erstmal an Land hat. Das is halt nicht wie bei ner quirligen Forelle die sich recht schnell landen lässt. Der Fisch muß schon ermüdet sein damit man ihn überhaupt ans Gaff kriegt, dann schlägt er noch beim rausheben und wenn man weit genug vom Wasser weg ist mit ihm ist dann nicht mehr viel zu erwarten.


----------



## Salt (27. Januar 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Zumal ein Mahi absolut elektrisiert ist und man ihn quasi nicht zu fassen bekommt


Vom Boot stimmt das....und bei den kleineren auch teilweise vom Ufer. Aber die großen musst du meist einige Minuten im Backwash der Brandung müde machen bevor du überhaupt an den Fisch kommst.


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Januar 2019)

Chapeau! Danke für diesen tollen Bericht! Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## glavoc (28. Januar 2019)

Salt - da ist dir ein ganz großer Wurf gelungen! Super geschrieben, mit reichlich Infos gepackt und traumhafte Fischfotos mit ansteckend strahlenden Fängern!!! 
Wahnsinn und 1000dank.


----------



## Salt (28. Januar 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank Glavoc!

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass mich irgendwann mal jemand dafür bezahlt (lieber noch fürs Angeln anstatt fürs Schreiben).....aber ich bin halt kein Teamangler für irgend ne Bude und weil ich zu hässlich für die Startseite bin, muss ich mich immer hinter bunten Fischen verstecken 

Naja, bis dahin mach ich halt weiter das was ich am besten kann, Fische fangen....auch wenn ich das durchaus kommerziell ausbeuten könnte

Beste Grüße vom Mahi-Mann


----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2019)

Dein Betrag war einfach lausig so wie mein letzter 

(Salt das ist Spass)

"Naja, bis dahin mach ich halt weiter das was ich am besten kann, Fische fangen....auch wenn ich das durchaus kommerziell ausbeuten könnte!

Genauso machen wir das 

Man(n) noch drei Tage bis Salz  Zähle schon Sekunden 

Gibt es da schon Planungen zwecks Trip 2019??


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Januar 2019)

Toller Bericht. Wirklich große klasse. Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen und die Bilder anzuschauen!!!
Vielen Dank @Salt für die Veröffentlichung!


----------



## Salt (28. Januar 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Dein Betrag war einfach lausig so wie mein letzter
> 
> (Salt das ist Spass)
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge Benny, ich kann viel aushalten...bin da einiges aus meinem Job gewohnt!
Planungen gibt es natürlich immer aber die werden nicht öffentlich gemacht. Will ja nicht totgetrampelt werden wenn ich irgendwo auftauche


----------



## steve71 (1. Februar 2019)

Moin Salt, 

danke für diesen superinformativen Artikel mit wirklich schönen Bildern! Anfang September fliegen wir nach Madeira und ich werde wie immer meine Reisespinnrute + Tackle für diese Angelei dabei haben....

Gruß Steve


----------



## Salt (1. Februar 2019)

Hey Steve, zwar noch etwas früh aber ich drücke die Daumen  berichte wenn es klappt
Grüße


----------



## steve71 (1. Februar 2019)

werde ich machen.


----------



## vision81 (1. Februar 2019)

Hätte ich diese Zusammenfassung für das fischen auf Mahis vorher gelesen, wäre der Weg dorthin sicherlich nicht so steinig gewesen.... 
Aber wie sagt man so schön... Der Weg ist das Ziel... Und was gibt es geileres, als aus Erkenntnissen Schlüsse zu ziehen, und dann DAS Ziel zu erreichen.

Wirklich alles sehr gut zusammen gefasst und auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Wer diesen Fisch von Land aus fangen will, kommt mit diesen Infos (wenn er sie denn alle beherzigt) sicherlich zum Ziel.

Und es gibt noch etwas was dem ganzen ein I-Tüpfelchen aufsetzt.... nämlich wenn du diesen Fisch mit einem Angelbuddy gefangen hast, der genauso dafür brennt diesen Fisch zu fangen wie du, und Ihn dann zusammen beim Bierchen auf den Grill haust, und einem MEEGA geilen Angeltag ausklingen lässt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Saludos Dorados


----------



## Salt (1. Februar 2019)

So schauts aus nur gab's ja diesen Bericht vorher nich und deshalb blieb dir nix anderes übrig als diesen Weg zu gehen. Aber zum Schluss doch alles richtig gemacht!

Und wie könnte man den Tag besser beenden, als ein ordentliches Stück Filet auf den Grill zu packen? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dorado Tropical


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2019)

tolle zusammenfassung mit guten hintergrund infos !!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Februar 2019)

Cooler Bericht Salt,

Hoffe dich verschlägt es dieses Jahr wieder auf die Insel, gerne wieder auch mit Live Berichterstattung a la Radio Vulcano.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2019)

Hammer Bericht mit vielen Insights, Danke dafür!!


----------



## Angorafrosch (30. April 2019)

Toller Bericht mit vielen nützlichen Informationen,  Danke.
Eine Frage hab ich aber trotzdem: macht es Sinn Assist-Hooks zu verwenden anstelle der "fest" montierten Haken an Wobblern und Poppern? Wenn die Goldstücke sich so schütteln könnt ich mir vorstellen das dadurch austeiger minimiert werden.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Salt (30. April 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Falls die Köder mit Drillingen bestückt sind rüste ich immer auf große Einzelhaken oder Assist Hooks um. So 3/0 bis 7/0 je nach Fisch- & Ködergröße passt gut und führt zu deutlich weniger Aussteigern im Drill,


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Juli 2019)

Die Bilder sprechen für sich.
Hier braucht keiner was aus Büchern abschreiben


----------



## Salt (20. Juli 2019)

Ich kann doch garnich lesen


----------



## marzluti (21. Oktober 2022)

Wo in Sizilien warst du denn unterwegs, bin gerade selbst hier und ein bisschen verloren.


----------



## Angorafrosch (27. Oktober 2022)

Anfang September knappe 50km nördlich von Dubrovnik. Selbst dieses junge Exemplar war stark genug meine 2500er Rolle zu überfordern. Ich musste die Spule zusätzlich mit der Hand bremsen. Ein Wunder dass das montierte 0,26mm Gamakatsu-Wurmvorfach gehalten hat. Mit Pose und TK-Calamari am Haken war/bin ich noch immer geflasht wenn ich dran denk. Aber gelandet und gegrillt, so wie sich das gehört.


----------

